# Gta Poltava

## STALKER

Gta Poltava?

----------


## Gonosuke

!     ? )) 
-    3D  10 000     + ,    ))

----------


## STALKER



----------


## STALKER

???

----------


## madcat

> ???

      ,   :    ,      ...     .
     ;)  
     ?

----------


## STALKER

2 madcat:
       -!

----------

> ?

----------


## madcat

> 

    ,     .....!

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,     .....**!

         ))) 
 ,        .

----------


## madcat

> ,        .

         ,       !

----------


## STALKER

,

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,       !

    2,3,5 - ,   1000   -  .. ))      ,  (( 
..  ,         ,      .  50-70   .

----------


## admin

GTA  -  ,    ,     $50000,    ,    ,   ,     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> GTA  -

  ,        )))  
   ...  ,   (  ).

----------


## admin

> ,        )))

  ,     ,          GTA-.

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,     ,          GTA-.

     "",    100    .     .    ""    .

----------


## madcat

> 2,3,5 - ,   1000   -  .. ))

        ,     .     (  :  5-  9- )

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,     .     (  :  5-  9- )

    ,  .    .    .    -  ,

----------


## STALKER

()    !
:           ""          .       (    )          .   .  ? 
       !

----------


## madcat

> ,  .    .    .

   -     ,     .  ,  (..    ) -       .      ,      ( )    .

----------


## STALKER

! 
.       !

----------


## Gonosuke

> ( )    .

     ))) 
  ( ).  ,    .  ,   ,    ))  .

----------


## STALKER



----------


## Gonosuke

> 

  ,     ))   ? ))

----------


## **SEM**

)))))))))))))))))))))))))))   -----------  ))))))))))) 
.  .  . !!!!!  (GRANT THEFT AUTO-   ))))))))    ...

----------


## **SEM**

[FONT="Arial Black"][COLOR="Red"]...

----------


## STALKER

> [FONT="Arial Black"][COLOR="Red"]...

    ?

----------


## **SEM**

...))

----------


## belkapc

!!!!      !!!

----------


## New person

5 )))
  -  , , , ...  .. ,     .
    )))           .       , ""  ,    1 *  )))  
    ...      ....:(

----------


## Zeratul

[COLOR="Red"][SIZE="7"]   GTA ????

----------


## Alex

,      ?

----------


## 23q

-,    ...

----------


## Alex

*23q*,      ?

----------


## SPonger

!     ?  .(   ,        " "

----------


## admin

*SPonger*,  .      .

----------


## Barney

> GTA  -  ,    ,     $50000,    ,    ,   ,     .

   
http://vkontakte.ru/shizyk

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

   ))) 
...    50    30    10 )))    7 ?

----------


## Def

"postal" ))))

----------


## crazyastronomer

,    , ,  ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> "postal" ))))

    !!!

----------


## Mihey

*crazyastronomer*,   )

----------


## Barney

> ,    , ,  ?

          rock stars

----------


## Def

> ,        rock stars

  .  ???

----------


## Barney



----------


## erazer

>

----------


## Def

> 

    .

----------


## Barney



----------


## erazer

> 

      .    .

----------


## Barney

????

----------


## erazer

,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> 

   ?

----------


## SPonger

:

----------


## Def

.

----------


## SPonger

-  

      -  .
.       =(

----------


## Yorter

!           .

----------


## ilovepoltava

)       San Andreas.   .       .  
  .         .     -      .      .. 
    .       , ,       ,     , ,    ,       .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> -  .

    , !      ...   

> .       =(

  to nie je pravda, pán SPonger   

> San Andreas.

    "True Crime: The streets of Los Angeles"?    ,       ! (1:1, ,  " ")   

> .         .     -      .      .. 
>     .       , ,       , (...)

      ...    

> ,    ,       .

  !!!        !

----------


## SPonger

!   ,    !     !  "",     ...     -  .
 -   -  !

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> -   -  !

    ?

----------


## Yorter

!
                  !
      =) 
p.s.

----------


## SPonger

,  ! , ,    .

----------


## Yorter

!
          RolePlay      
          83.222.116.6:7782
    San Andreas

----------


## crazyastronomer

> !

  ...

----------


## SPonger

> ...

  ճ ,

----------


## Yorter



----------


## SPonger



----------


## Yorter

...              !

----------


## Barney

Corel painter      !!!!     (        )       .!!!     
     !!!                  

> ?

   
         !!!        1,5          150

----------


## crazyastronomer

> 

   

> 

        ,    ,    ?! ? ? ? ? ?   ?  ? -  - ?             "?

----------


## Barney

4    
http://vkontakte.ru/shizyk

----------


## Un-Toxa

?  .

----------


## Barney



----------


## crazyastronomer

> 

     ,  '     ? **:    -

----------


## Yorter

!
  SPonger

----------


## Barney

*Yorter*,        
       "gold games"

----------


## Yorter

?
  ?

----------


## Barney



----------


## Yorter

!    skype (termitter5000)     
p.s

----------


## Yorter

( )
gta-poltava.ucoz.ua

p.s     ,   skype  !

----------


## Luza

,   ?)
- ?)

----------


## Yorter

.... 
 http://gta-poltava.ucoz.ua/forum/

----------


## Luza

.... .     .... ,   ...=))))

----------


## crazyastronomer

> 

  wtf ?

----------


## Luza

"".......

----------


## Yorter

!          
 
  !

----------


## crazyastronomer

> !          
> 
>   !

       .
     .

----------


## Yorter

? :DDDDDDDD

----------


## Yorter

!  2

----------


## Yorter

!
   !             ?
p.s   Demo....

----------


## Yorter

.       
     =)

----------


## Yorter

'Gta Poltava "

----------


## Serj2

???

----------


## 23q

,  -  ...

----------


## Yorter

,    ,    ,   .       10 ,      .    ,   .
P.S. Skype (termitter5000)

----------

